# I have no friends at university.



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

I started university this week and I already feel like an outcast. I'm pretty much a total loner. It's depressing. Just think, I have 3 damn years of this ahead of me until I graduate.

There was a horrible moment today in my class, when everyone around me was talking, socialising, having fun, etc... and then there's me, just sitting quietly by myself. It was so awkward because these girls were literally having a long conversation right around me. I just sat in silence without saying a word for about 1 hour (the teacher was late). They must think I'm crazy, so I've probably already made a bad first impression. 

I should add that I live off campus, which is great in one sense because it means I can avoid people more, but on the other hand it means I'm missing out on all the social activities. Also, I'm a mature student (22 years old), which probably makes me even more of an outsider...

**** social anxiety.

Edit: I just remembered something. Yesterday, I introduced myself to this girl who sat near me. We spoke a bit about what we were studying and stuff, & exchanged names. A minute or so later, her friend comes over and she leaves without even saying bye to me or anything. WTF? Seriously, man, it's stuff like this that makes me think twice about saying hello to people.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

We are in the same boat. Just focus on what you're doing in school and immerse yourself with hobbies and school work.

I have grown accustomed to not having friends and I lurk in the library when not going to class. I only go to school and come back home, every day. It's a boring life, but it is what is. 

And try to not focus on what people think about you.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

When it comes to stuff like that girl you met who just walked away from you, that's just people. She probably didn't mean anything by it. I mean yeah, most people are idiots but not all. As far as the others in your class, you gotta just get past how people make you feel and just shine who you are. Once you do that, you'd be surprised how much people are willing to accept you. I should know. At my college no one (I mean NO ONE likes me)...and ever since I started to open up...they open up to me....even though my rep there is for sh*t...so yeah go for it!

good luck


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in my third and final year of uni and I haven't made a single friend. Looks like I'm going to be graduating friendless!


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I'm in my second year, lived in student accommodation and haven't made any friends at all. Would love to say it gets better but unfortunately it doesn't. Sorry!


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

The socialization in college is tearing me apart. I can't take it anymore. It's interfering with my studies somewhat.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Join a club. I never joined a club until last year which was my 4th year as a junior (5 year degree) and I regret not doing so earlier. I never had any friends and never talked to anyone, but after some months of being in the club I started becoming friends with everyone.

Meeting people during class never worked for me.


----------



## NeedToSleep (Oct 4, 2012)

I had a few friends in my first year but was not incredibly popular. In my second year I got friendly with someone else on my course who offered me a lift to lectures. She had a whole bunch of friends who I became friendly with by default. Admittedly I'm not in touch with any of them anymore but friends can happen off campus.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Elliot Alderson said:


> We are in the same boat. Just focus on what you're doing in school and immerse yourself with hobbies and school work.
> 
> I have grown accustomed to not having friends and I lurk in the library when not going to class. I only go to school and come back home, every day. It's a boring life, but it is what is.
> 
> And try to not focus on what people think about you.


Good advice.

I'd like to add that you shouldn't dwell on the events that occur in university.

It might be rough now, but the important thing is you're getting your work done!

Just wait, soon you'll be working and life will get better, I assure you.

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ya, I am in a similar situation, I made no friends at school either after a d I am in my final and fourth year at school. I am also a commuter. Honestly though, most people are so concerned with their own lives, I bet they didn't notice you were lonely or not talking to anyone. As everyone else said, try to stay focused on your own activities, friends are hard to make in an area when you have none. But you can put your self in situations where it is easier, like clubs, sports, study groups, maybe try asking that girl if she would be interested in being a school contact, and if nothing comes of it, it's her loss not yours.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Is there any nerdy society or group in your university?
If yes, join it! It'll help.


----------

